# Besoin de conseils pour carte graphique



## jetsnathan (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je voulais savoir si il est possible d'équiper mon macbook air (13 pouces, mi 2013) d'une nouvelle carte graphique, et si oui, quelle carte me conseillez vous? (assez puissante, budget entre 100 et 300 euros).

Merci


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2015)

Hé ben, en voilà un doux rêveur qui se croit dans le monde des PC. 

Allez, tiens, voilà tout ce que tu pourras démonter/remonter avec ton modèle... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Air_13"_Mid_2013 ...autrement dit, c'est non.


----------



## jetsnathan (3 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Hé ben, en voilà un doux rêveur qui se croit dans le monde des PC.
> 
> Allez, tiens, voilà tout ce que tu pourras démonter/remonter avec ton modèle... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Air_13"_Mid_2013 ...autrement dit, c'est non.


Merci pour ta réponse, c'est bien dommage 
Y'a t-il un autre moyen d'améliorer les performances graphiques de mon mac? Ou bien d'augmenter le nombre d'IPS d'un jeu?


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2015)

jetsnathan a dit:


> Y'a t-il un autre moyen d'améliorer les performances graphiques de mon mac? Ou bien d'augmenter le nombre d'IPS d'un jeu?


Non, les MBA sont fermés et les puces graphiques soudées. A la base ils ne sont pas faits pour jouer, du moins avec de gros jeux demandant de grosses ressources graphiques.


----------

